# little lagoon gulf shores fishing



## fisherman123 (Apr 6, 2014)

We are going to compass point condo next week and I was wondering what fish u can catch.what can catch if u havnt been there what can u catch neer it.there no specific fish I wanna catch.and wat bait


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

fisherman123 said:


> We are going to compass point condo next week and I was wondering what fish u can catch.what can catch if u havnt been there what can u catch neer it.there no specific fish I wanna catch.and wat bait


Flounder, specks and redfish are all in little lagoon. When the tide is going out , fish the lagoon water as it goes into the ocean. You see what I mean when you get there. 

Good luck


----------



## fisherman123 (Apr 6, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> Flounder, specks and redfish are all in little lagoon. When the tide is going out , fish the lagoon water as it goes into the ocean. You see what I mean when you get there.
> 
> Good luck


What bait do u use


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

fisherman123 said:


> What bait do u use


Specks and reds are gonna be no real difference than bass fishing. Just go to the local boat shops and they will set you up. I have never purposely caught a flounder. It's always on accident. But for flounder I hear buddies take a jig head and put a thin strip of squid on it. Split the tail piece of the squid to give it more action. I see them drag this bait in front of piers. Mostly being done while standing on the pier going up and down the sides dragging and bumping it on the bottom next to the pilings.
For specks and reds, basic bass fishing techniques . But the bait shops will inform you better. 
You can't go wrong with live shrimp.

The sheephead are in very think right now. At the end of the orange beach jetties on the alabama side is loaded with so many sheephead right now. Small live shrimp works wonders


----------



## sumner44 (Apr 5, 2014)

*little lagoon*

We live on Little lagoon,and things have picked up in the last week.
Nine specks were under our light......freezer :_)

Live shrimp is best for the specks,redfish,and flounder,i find. Can be bought at N/W corner of 59 and # 10.

Pompano on the beach right now.


----------



## fisherman123 (Apr 6, 2014)

sumner44 said:


> We live on Little lagoon,and things have picked up in the last week.
> Nine specks were under our light......freezer :_)
> 
> Live shrimp is best for the specks,redfish,and flounder,i find. Can be bought at N/W corner of 59 and # 10.
> ...


Ill give live shrimp a try but last time I was at used them alot of little fish destoyed them just eating little peices of them. Im also bringing "3 gulp shrimp will that work to.im peir fishing


----------

